
.Net Core Is the Most Loved Framework on StackOverflow Dev Survey - bishala
https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#technology-_-most-loved-dreaded-and-wanted-other-frameworks-libraries-and-tools
======
willio58
Wow, I only hear bad things about .Net.

Goes to show the bubble of engineers I find myself in.

~~~
aliswe
.NET is very different today from what is was 10+ years ago. Although not
without its warts, a very nice field.

